# Received my AWE Downpipe (w/ 200 cell HJS cat) 56k=REVO :-P



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

I've been really wanting to go stage II for awhile but none of the exhaust systems out there seemed to meet my criteria for fitment, looks or sound. I prefer a quiet exhaust and the stock note sounds pretty darn good to me. I also didn't want to lose any low-end power, and from user comments, it seemed as if there were certain exhausts / downpipes / combinations that I should stay away from. 
Since I wanted to bolt up to the stock exhaust, I really only had two "bolt-on" options . . . . the AWE DP or the ATP test pipe. Seeing as how I'll be moving back to California in the next year, I wanted something that could easily pass emissions, therefore necessitating a cat. My options were either the AWE DP with the 200 cell HJS cat or the ATP turbo test pipe with a custom 3" magnaflow metal cat. Knowing the HJS cat's impeccable history, I opted for the more expensive option. 
I purchased the downpipe from *[email protected]* and it arrived from AWE within two days. Thanks Mike! . . . my shopping experiences with Mike have always been top notch, and his services and prices are hard to beat. 
I also chose this downpipe after talking to [email protected], who gave me prompt, professional answers to my questions and gave a strong sense of pride in his product. Kudos to Todd.
Anyways, upon coming home today, I was greeted by this:
















Having had bad experiences with poor packaging, the AWE downpipe was packaged beautifully in an oversized box with form-fitting foam blocks:
















What impresses me most about this DP is that the internal welds are done perfectly . . . . look at the seamless welds on the inside of the DP coming off of the turbo:
























The external welds are done pretty nicely as well:
























HJS baller cat (with 200 cell metal substrate Emitec core):
























3 Pieces of the system:
























Two-pronged mounting system (some DPs have issues with it working correctly*cough*milltek*cough*):








And the clamps, instructions, and new factory turbo-dp gasket that come with the kit:








Won't be putting it on yet, as I'm sending it out to have something done to it first








Dave
Update: 11/16/06
Got the front piece back from the ceramic coater today. I should note that none of the slip joints fit together and that I had to use a pipe expander from Autozone to get the pieces properly round. 


































_Modified by crew217 at 2:07 PM 11/16/2006_


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

paint matching it briliant red or ceramic coating?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_paint matching it briliant red or ceramic coating?
















Actually I prefer murano green








Dave


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a question...
Why does AWE include a sucker?
I got one with my boost guage too...and was wondering I was supposed to look deeper into the meaning of receiving a "sucker"...








Nice exhaust though, I might be going with this now too.
Dave, hurry up and put it on and post some sound files and numbers










_Modified by justdanorm at 3:52 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_I have a question...
Why does AWE include a sucker?
I got one with my boost guage too...and was wondering I was supposed to look deeper into the meaning of receiving a "sucker"... :lol:
Nice exhaust though, I might be going with this now too.
Dave, hurry up and put it on and post some sound files and numbers









It's actually a blow pop . . . . so I was thinking that it was a hidden message to "go blow myself"








It'll probably go on in _"two weeks"_








But yeah, seriously . . . . not for another two weeks.
Dave


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_It's actually a blow pop . . . . so I was thinking that it was a hidden message to "go blow myself"








It'll probably go on in _"two weeks"_








But yeah, seriously . . . . not for another two weeks.
Dave

hah, yeah, mine had a green wrapper too...
Maybe someone from AWE can answer it, and not let us assume any of the two above guesses


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Congrats Dave*

I noticed one of your criteria was that it not be too loud. I have the same setup you just purchased and with the exception of cruising highway speed, this system is quite a bit louder than stock. Sound is very subjective, and while I have grown to love it, my passengers are always wondering why I would have put something so loud on a sweet little luxury car. 
Did you get the resonator? 
What changes are you going to have done to it before you do the install? 
Did you happen to talk to AWE about the possiblility of a retrofit so it can accomodate the dual quad tips?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Congrats Dave (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I noticed one of your criteria was that it not be too loud. I have the same setup you just purchased and with the exception of cruising highway speed, this system is quite a bit louder than stock. Sound is very subjective, and while I have grown to love it, my passengers are always wondering why I would have put something so loud on a sweet little luxury car. 
Did you get the resonator? 
What changes are you going to have done to it before you do the install? 
Did you happen to talk to AWE about the possiblility of a retrofit so it can accomodate the dual quad tips?

I'm using the stock catback. It should be mildly louder than stock.
Dave


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

I'm putting on the downpipe on sometime next week and I am also using the stock catback as well. I do not believe it should be much louder than stock, but I could be wrong.
Will there be compatibility issues with the quad tip exhaust?


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (dhltal)*

There will be no compatability issues with the Quad tip.
I have the Quad prototype and it bolts right on to the stock downpipe or either of AWE's downpipes.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Congrats Dave (crew217)*

Seems like a well-thought out upgrade. 

_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I'm using the stock catback. It should be mildly louder than stock.
Dave


So AWE feel the stock silencer won't be too restrictive?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Congrats Dave (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Seems like a well-thought out upgrade. 

Have you ever seen anything done by Dave that was not "well-thought out"


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Congrats Dave (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Seems like a well-thought out upgrade. 
So AWE feel the stock silencer won't be too restrictive?

Thanks Ben. 
I personally don't feel that the stock cat-back is too restrictive. The slight gains to be had with mandrel bent piping are small, and most of the gains with the catback are from the removal of the chambered muffler. I read through several posts in which members who have installed catbacks from other companies, claiming that their cars felt slower with the addition of just the catback. I do have a particular cat-back in mind right now for the future, but the company hasn't released it yet. It'll be 2.5" as well and will bolt up perfectly with the stock/AWE downpipe.
Dave


----------



## Audiggity (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Congrats Dave (crew217)*

Congrats on the DP Dave, 
I just got the same one and it's great. I had the AWE resonated catback for awhile before getting the 200 Cell DP. (Now I'm thinking about changing everything to accomodate the quad tip). No time to get numbers yet - I look forward to yours.
The volume of the system is actually more than I wanted; hopefully you have better luck considering you are leaving the stock CB. I am currently exploring some options to quiet the system down, but everyone keeps saying: "Nah... man, it sounds good like that" / "Don't worry about it, the louder the better" As if that's supposed to be some sort of opinion-defeating argument. 
Anyways, the gain is most definitely noticeable and it is an awesome system. Best of luck. If you have any idea as to how I could reduce the sound output without restricting the flow, some direction would be much appreciated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Audiggity at 7:31 AM 10/31/2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

awesome piece, I am looking for a west coast dealer for this item.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*

Nice looking DP Dave. I'm looking forward to hearing your review. Are you planning on getting the stage 2 software right away, or run it without for a bit to get a feel for differences in gains?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey crew, since you kept your stock catback. How was the install of downpipe only? (If you installed it yet). I am wondering if the cat back has to be removed anyway, to get enough movement to install the downpipe only?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Update: 11/16/06
Got the front piece back from the ceramic coater today. I should note that none of the slip joints fit together and that I had to use a pipe expander from Autozone to get the pieces properly round. 
































Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_Hey crew, since you kept your stock catback. How was the install of downpipe only? (If you installed it yet). I am wondering if the cat back has to be removed anyway, to get enough movement to install the downpipe only?

Not installed yet, but AFAIK, the catback doesn't need to be removed.
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

just ordered. 
so, did the stuff not fit straight out of the box, or is this related to your coating? Did you shorten the front of that DP section, or did you just not coat it all the way to the end?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_just ordered. 
so, did the stuff not fit straight out of the box, or is this related to your coating? Did you shorten the front of that DP section, or did you just not coat it all the way to the end?

It didn't fit straight out of the box. None of the parts were test-fit prior to shipment.
Coating had nothing to do with it. 
The areas that aren't coated were masked off.
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

good to know. ill test fit the front and rear piece of this setup before i even start my install.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

i am waiting to see the results


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the poor fit. What did the manufacturer have to say about it?
The coating looks trick! Did you have the inside coated as well?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Sorry to hear about the poor fit. What did the manufacturer have to say about it?
The coating looks trick! Did you have the inside coated as well? 

Didn't mention the fitment to them because I had already sent out the front pipe by the time I noticed it. 
It's not really a big deal as it only took about 30 minutes for me to expand all the pipes so that they would fit. The one I had the most trouble with was the front piece, because the slip joint is so close to the bend that the pipe is more oval than round.
The coating is exterior only. Swain is signfiicantly different than any of the other ceramic coatings out there. It is much thicker and has better performance properties. Pretty much all pipes that get coating done on the inside, just flake off after a few hours of heat exposure. 
Dave


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's so more info on the swaintech coating.
http://www.swaintech.com/store.asp?pid=10969
Their main competitor is probably Jet Hot and Crucial, but I've seen reports of both of those flaking off after exposure to very high heat.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Update: 11/16/06
Got the front piece back from the ceramic coater today. I should note that none of the slip joints fit together and that I had to use a pipe expander from Autozone to get the pieces properly round. 
Dave


Well, Dave, you were right again!
A salesperson shot me this link about 20 minutes ago and I immediately went out on the manufacturing floor and hand checked the 40 2.0T downpipes we just completed. All of them were slightly ovalled at this joint.
I threw them on our hydraulic expander, test fitted them with a cat, and now they are all round.
It seems to have been an artifact from a slighly dull blade in our manual cold saw, causing extra pressure by the operator to complete the cut. I added the expander step to our QC checklist for this part.
It's days like this that I am glad we are our own manufacturer. What could have been a big pain and expense in shipping a batch back to a vendor was a quick 20 minute fix!
Between the wrong clamp and this fitment issue, you really didn't have great buying experience with us, did you Dave?
For anybody else that has had this issue, my personal apologies. If you need to send your downpipe back for exchange, please contact us for an RMA, but the fix can also be done with a couple quick hits on the side of the tube with a rubber mallet. Your call!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i ordered mine yesterday, it hasnt shipped yet. hopefully it can get repaired first. if not, ill just figure it out. thanks


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A salesperson shot me this link about 20 minutes ago and I immediately went out on the manufacturing floor and hand checked the 40 2.0T downpipes we just completed.

Awesome! You let your salespeople surf the web. Any job openings?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Awesome! You let your salespeople surf the web. Any job openings?









http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...x.cfm 
Working here=one of the best jobs ever! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm, IT Technician.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Between the wrong clamp and this fitment issue, you really didn't have great buying experience with us, did you Dave?


Honestly, it was fine. I pretty much expected having to have the expander on hand for any slip jointed exhaust seeing as how most of them do come slightly ovaled from most manufacturers, whether it be damaged during shipment or etc. The clamp wasn't really an issue either as John took care of it much more expediently than I expected.
A big + was how responsive you and your staff were to all of my questions. In the end, an extra 30 minutes of my time is nothing compared to the satisfaction of getting the result that I wanted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_i ordered mine yesterday, it hasnt shipped yet. hopefully it can get repaired first. if not, ill just figure it out. thanks

If your order was placed through one of our vendors and you live in San Mateo, we have taken care of it in advace so no need to worry. All orders from here on out have been taken care of per Todd's post. 
So easy to fix when you make your own exhaust!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If your order was placed through one of our vendors and you live in San Mateo, we have taken care of it in advace so no need to worry. All orders from here on out have been taken care of per Todd's post. 
So easy to fix when you make your own exhaust! 

yes, i live in san mateo. and i ordered thru ESE. thanks.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Quote, originally posted by crew217 » 
Update: 11/16/06
Got the front piece back from the ceramic coater today. I should note that none of the slip joints fit together and that I had to use a pipe expander from Autozone to get the pieces properly round. 
Dave


Well, Dave, you were right again!
A salesperson shot me this link about 20 minutes ago and I immediately went out on the manufacturing floor and hand checked the 40 2.0T downpipes we just completed. All of them were slightly ovalled at this joint.
I threw them on our hydraulic expander, test fitted them with a cat, and now they are all round.
It seems to have been an artifact from a slighly dull blade in our manual cold saw, causing extra pressure by the operator to complete the cut. I added the expander step to our QC checklist for this part.
It's days like this that I am glad we are our own manufacturer. What could have been a big pain and expense in shipping a batch back to a vendor was a quick 20 minute fix!
Between the wrong clamp and this fitment issue, you really didn't have great buying experience with us, did you Dave?
For anybody else that has had this issue, my personal apologies. If you need to send your downpipe back for exchange, please contact us for an RMA, but the fix can also be done with a couple quick hits on the side of the tube with a rubber mallet. Your call! 

 
Very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great way to do business... I certainly wish tuners here in Europe had the same attitude.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Got the pipe installed yesterday. It went on without a hitch, and the multi-piece construction made it VERY easy to install.
Unfortunately, I forgot my camera, but I'll see if I can remove the engine cover to get some pics of the white ceramic coating with the bright copper nuts. 
As for driving impressions, the difference is immediately noticable. Requested boost is hit much quicker, and turbo lag feels significantly reduced. No loss in low end torque or hp according to the butt dyno. Exhaust noise is a bit deeper and resonates a bit more through the cabin. Sounds pretty good, but I'll probably get a catback for a bit more noise and flow.
Anyways, for the install, AWE provides a new OEM exhaust gasket. On the same note, I'd recommend replacing the crush nuts that bolt the DP onto the turbo as well.
They're cheap ($.65 each) and the part number is: *N-102-861-08*








My stock exhaust clamp was also rusted, and my installer recommended replacing it so here's the part number for one of those too: *1K0-253-141-C* ($22)
















Lastly, I ended up using a slightly different exhaust clamp than the ones AWE provided. While the AWE ones function fine, my shop recommended that I use some AccuSeal clamps which are notably larger but still provide 360 degrees of grip like the AWE Clampco T-bolt clamps. 
Clampco vs Accuseal
















Clampco:








Accuseal








I got these from my installer, but IIRC you can buy them on ebay, or just google "Accuseal 2.5" and you should find some vendors. It is about $5 per clamp, and the system uses two.
Dave


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very nice setup there Dave. When can we expect some logs on this stuff?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Very nice setup there Dave. When can we expect some logs on this stuff?

getting reflashed on monday . . . . not sure when the logs will be up. Maybe by tuesday if my roomie isn't busy.
Dave


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

I like those clamps much better than the ones AWE provides. I have a slight leak at one of the joints. Probably my fault since i did the install myself, but those big clamps should take care of it.
How much was the thermal coat? and can this be done to a used downpipe?
Do you have APR Stage 2 software yet?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

mine doesnt get here for 10 days... ground shipping..
guess that gives me time to order those other parts.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_Do you have APR Stage 2 software yet?


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_getting reflashed on monday . . . . 
Dave

Good to hear Dave. Keep us posted. Im still looking forward to chipping the GLI and getting some more power out of it. Stage 2 would be the next step.
Steve


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (marf34)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marf34* »_I like those clamps much better than the ones AWE provides. I have a slight leak at one of the joints. Probably my fault since i did the install myself, but those big clamps should take care of it.
How much was the thermal coat? and can this be done to a used downpipe?
Do you have APR Stage 2 software yet?

The thermal coat was $65. Yes it can be done to a used downpipe, but it might cost more in terms of surface preparation. 
I'm really pissed that I didn't bring my camera. There was a perfect shot of the front section from down below, pristine coated DP coming off the turbo with the bright copper nuts and shiny flex section. Looked hot. 
I think these are the same clamps that I used. Didn't look at the part number before I put them on, but these should be them.
http://stores.channeladvisor.c...S-250?
APR SII goes on monday. Car is driving just fine with the S1 software . . . . no fuel cut, no CEL & etc.
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

you say 2 clamps needed. I ordered 2. But, i only see one clamp which is connects the 2 pieces of the DP together. did you also replace a rear clamp or middle one or something?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
APR SII goes on monday. Car is driving just fine with the S1 software . . . . no fuel cut, no CEL & etc.
Dave

do you think the ECU update from stage 1 to stage 2 is free, (aside from labor), even if the user didnt buy an APR exhaust?


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
do you think the ECU update from stage 1 to stage 2 is free, (aside from labor), even if the user didnt buy an APR exhaust? 

Other then a potential labour install fee, it shouldn't matter whether or not you're running an APR DP.


----------



## marf34 (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: (crew217)*

Ordered the clamps. Thanks


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Dave, did you have just the DP coated, or did you coat the cat part also?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_Dave, did you have just the DP coated, or did you coat the cat part also?

Just the front portion of the DP. Left the cat and the mid-pipe alone.
Dave


----------



## Tomasz (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Received my AWE Downpipe (w/ 200 cell HJS cat) 56k=REVO  (crew217)*

Are you dynoing this setup? Was the CAT relocated? VERY interesting.... miss you on AW.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Received my AWE Downpipe (Tomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tomasz* »_Are you dynoing this setup? Was the CAT relocated? VERY interesting.... miss you on AW.

If I could find a dyno close to me I would. Apparently Morrisville State College has a mustang dyno that they sometimes open up to the public on weekends. However, without baselines, I wouldn't put much stock in any #s that I pull.
The AWE cat is located in the same position as the factory main cat. The A3 has a nasty pre-cat as well as a main cat, much like the B5 S4. Looking at the factory DP, it'd be very easy to gut the precat and weld in a high flow cat and basically have what I bought for ~$150-200. 
Just got back from getting flashed today. Was breaking traction with my Wintersport M3s on dry pavement in 5th gear. Kinda surprising. Going to look into a PCV solution and see if it gets stronger. I'm def losing a little boost somewhere.
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

breaking traction in 5th gear?? sounds strong enough already.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_breaking traction in 5th gear?? sounds strong enough already.

They are snow tires and it was 31F outside on fairly dry pavement . . . 
Not to say that it wasn't something, but I don't consider it to be normal behavior either.
Had a nice 200 mile drive home today to let everything adapt.
Dave


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Actually I prefer *murano green *








Dave

only the best for dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Hood is open so I took a few shots of the DP. 
Looking at how close the dp runs to the shift linkage makes me pretty happy that I got the coating done.








































Dave


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Made a video clip of the exhaust too.
http://putstuff.putfile.com/11784/9608674
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

sweet clip!
i just got my 10 copper nuts today. Over $1.00 each for me.. (Figured i'd get extras since they were special order). My DP should come tomorrow. But my clamps might not come for 2 more days. I'll try and wait until Saturday to install, but i might not be able to. It sucks going into a job you've never done before. I can't imagine it taking more than 3 hours, and ideally, I think it would take at most, 2 hours.


_Modified by placenta at 12:55 PM 11-27-2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_sweet clip!
i just got my 10 copper nuts today. Over $1.00 each for me.. (Figured i'd get extras since they were special order). My DP should come tomorrow. But my clamps might not come for 2 more days. I'll try and wait until Saturday to install, but i might not be able to. It sucks going into a job you've never done before. I can't imagine it taking more than 3 hours, and ideally, I think it would take at most, 2 hours.

_Modified by placenta at 12:55 PM 11-27-2006_

Responded to your PM . . . . lol 10 is too many. Take your time . . . it helps to have a flex attachment for your ratchet & various extensions. Mine was done on a lift so it was a bit easier. Got at two of the nuts from the top, two from the bottom. Unclipped both O2 sensors and removed them while it was on the car.
Be sure to use some antiseize on the O2 sensor threads. Assemble the dp on the car in pieces, loosely tightening the clamps as you go . . . once you get everything in place, then go through and fully tighten everything. 
Dave


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

I take it your going to do the install yourself. Good luck. Its going to be a real PITA if you dont have air tools.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (A32Have)*

I need to find an extra $500 somewhere


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_I take it your going to do the install yourself. Good luck. Its going to be a real PITA if you dont have air tools. 

i have an air compressor and gun. but dont plan to use them. This will be easier than a lot of jobs ive done on my floor.
oh, not to steal the thread, i have my own. but you can compare the packaging/quality in the box i got:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2949836


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crew217)*

hey dave, you get that APR flash done? How are numbers??


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_hey dave, you get that APR flash done? How are numbers??

Yep, running the latest SII beta program. 
Don't have numbers as there aren't any dynos close to me. There is one about 1.5 hrs away, but it is at a vocational college and they only allow the public to use it on certain weekends. 
The program is fantastic. I am not having any fuel cut issues that some early 2.0ts have mentioned. The power comes on so smoothly, and the lag under 2500rpms is tremendously reduced (probably because of the reduced backpressure). Right now, I'm mainly having traction issues. The power comes on so smoothly, that I can easily spin the tires up to 4500-5000 rpms if I'm not careful with the throttle. I'll probably be posting a full review of the DP + SII programming combo later this week if I have enough time to get some logging done. 
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I wonder if a stronger mount is even more important at this stage. Maybe the piece you slide into that round mount under the tranny. Cuz I can get wheel hop without a downpipe or stage 2 pretty easily if i try. must be really bad now.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_I wonder if a stronger mount is even more important at this stage. Maybe the piece you slide into that round mount under the tranny. Cuz I can get wheel hop without a downpipe or stage 2 pretty easily if i try. must be really bad now.

I have upgraded tranny mounts. I did the Neuspeed torque insert with a Powerflex front bushing.
Love em. The combination of the two didn't add any vibration and seriously reduced engine movement. 
















I think the mounts substantially help with the lifespan of the downpipe too. All the DP manufacturers had issues with the DP flex joint breaking and leaking because if you look at the stock flex joint, it is very long and flexible. All of the companies have resolved this by switching to longer flex joints, however I haven't seen one that is as flexible as the OE. Adding these mounts will signficantly reduce the amount that the DP flexes and should help with longevity.
The front bushing was sourced through http://www.powerflexusa.com and cost $27
Dave


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Received my AWE Downpipe (crew217)*

The AWE cat is located in the same position as the factory main cat. The A3 has a nasty pre-cat as well as a main cat, much like the B5 S4. Looking at the factory DP, it'd be very easy to gut the precat and weld in a high flow cat and basically have what I bought for ~$150-200. 

If anyone is interested in doing this, I have a 400cel ceramic cat section 
of the downpipe from AWE.( basically the cat, with flanges 2 1/2" welded on) that I will sell for $125 plus shipping. It was used only one month about 1400mi. while I was waiting for my metal cat.
Henry


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*

Dammit!! this thread is making me spend a lot of money! I need those mounts!

_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I have upgraded tranny mounts. I did the Neuspeed torque insert with a Powerflex front bushing.
Love em. The combination of the two didn't add any vibration and seriously reduced engine movement. 
















I think the mounts substantially help with the lifespan of the downpipe too. All the DP manufacturers had issues with the DP flex joint breaking and leaking because if you look at the stock flex joint, it is very long and flexible. All of the companies have resolved this by switching to longer flex joints, however I haven't seen one that is as flexible as the OE. Adding these mounts will signficantly reduce the amount that the DP flexes and should help with longevity.
The front bushing was sourced through http://www.powerflexusa.com and cost $27
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Crew, you know the 2 metal rods that go into the stock red hangar bar? And the AWE one has washers about an inch back from the end of the rod? Well, at first my washers were nice and tight against the bushing. But when i redid my clamps i noticed the washer section was about 1/4" out from touching bushing. Even with everything loose i couldnt push the DP up against the red bushings so the washers touched it. I guess the flexpipe stretched after a day of hanging there. So, to make sure i had no issues, I put a washer behind each bolt on the bar, just to bring it out a tiny bit more.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

damn those front poly bushings are on back order. everyone beat me to it and sold them out.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_Crew, you know the 2 metal rods that go into the stock red hangar bar? And the AWE one has washers about an inch back from the end of the rod? Well, at first my washers were nice and tight against the bushing. But when i redid my clamps i noticed the washer section was about 1/4" out from touching bushing. Even with everything loose i couldnt push the DP up against the red bushings so the washers touched it. I guess the flexpipe stretched after a day of hanging there. So, to make sure i had no issues, I put a washer behind each bolt on the bar, just to bring it out a tiny bit more.

I had a similar issue on mine . . . . if you look at the stock prongs, they have a catch on each of them that prevents the rod from backing out too much. The AWE doesn't have them. That being said, since it's still inside the bushing, everything should be ok. The bushing is only there to provide vertical and lateral support . . . not necessarily front to back.
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
I had a similar issue on mine . . . . if you look at the stock prongs, they have a catch on each of them that prevents the rod from backing out too much. The AWE doesn't have them. That being said, since it's still inside the bushing, everything should be ok. The bushing is only there to provide vertical and lateral support . . . not necessarily front to back.
Dave

GOOD! then i didnt get a bad set.. glad its a common issue. But since i didnt want those falling out, i added the thick washer on each side. now its bascially butted up properly.


----------

